# Animated Ouija Board (Vent Motor) PART 2



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Dave, nice tutorial, you spent some time putting this together and we all appreciate your efforts!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks! I appreciate it.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice job Dave, and thanks for the great tutorial


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Perfect timing I just got my board and motor today! Cant wait to build. 
Again Dave a perfectly detailed tutorial. So awesome of you to take the time and do this! 
Thank you so much you made my night!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Hmmm... do you, by chance, sell these?


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

Dave that looks great, I especially like how the "black light" gives off the glow. I need to find my son's old board and make one of these, I found the moving part, just can't locate the board....maybe your board could give me the answer


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks a lot, Raven's Hollow, Mizerella and MadMax!
Mizerella--please shoot me a PM if I can help you in any way on your build. Good luck with it!
BadTableManor--I sent you a PM.

LOL, Max! Do these weejee things really work??? 
If you can't find your son's board, you can probably still find a cheap glow-in-the-dark one on E-bay.


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

madmax said:


> Dave that looks great, I especially like how the "black light" gives off the glow. I need to find my son's old board and make one of these, I found the moving part, just can't locate the board....maybe your board could give me the answer


I got my Ouija board free by sending a shout out to my friends on Facebook. Got a few strange responses from my post, but it got the job done!


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Here is a picture of my board using Dave's instructions. I can't wait to see the response on Halloween! Thanks again Dave!


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks Dave for the great tutorial. I finished mine today and it works great!


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

What a great idea!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks fantastic, Halstaff! Your box looks better than mine with the mitered corners.
And you got it to SPIN, too! (I still don't know why that works.)

Great job and thanks for mention in your video. I'm glad I could help.


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Halstaff, looks great! You will get a lot of great compliments, well worth the effort!


----------



## CAK (Jan 25, 2012)

This is a beautiful and intricate set up - thank you! I am not able to do this much with tools, etc. I had a different idea that seems easier, but I have not tried it out, and wondered if you could suggest/help me think through this before I spend the money. My idea is to buy the ouija board from Toys-R-Us as usual, and inside the box, set up 2-3 clock motors (available from hobby-lobby for around $5), but removing all but the long hour hand from the clock motors; glue a magnet on the clock hand of each of the 2-3 clock motors. Then station the clock motors with the magnetized clock hand inside the game box, making sure the magnet brushes up against the game box lid (so it may be that some styrofoam has to be set in the box bottom such that the clock hands and thus the magnet is tall enough in the box to sweep along the bottom of the box lid. Then close the box securely and set the game board on top of the box. On the feet of the planchette, glue a magnet on each of the feet (or alternatly, maybe magnetic paint can be used on the feet bottoms); If the magnets are a different color than the planchette, which would be the case as magnets are black and the planchette is an eggshell color, you would have to paint the magnets and the legs a uniform eggshell color so they 'match'. Simply set the planchette on the game-board and as the clock hand from each of the clock motors spins slowly around, the magnetized legs of the planchette would be attracted to one or the other of the magnets and seem to move at random across the board. The movement would be slow enough that the on-looker would be deceived into wondering if they saw the planchette move or not...and yet...it seems to be in a different place than it was earlier and no one moved it (creepy effect). This way, the ouija can still be played, and no one would be the wiser since the game board is not compromised. The planchette would be compromised however on the feet, which would give it away, so it would be prudent to have another matching planchette, and a quick slight of the hand would prevent guests from seeing that planchette 'a' was magnetized, while planchette 'b' is unchanged from manufacture. I have briefly tried using a fairly weak set of magnets through a game-board and it's lid and yes, the magnets did attract and the top magnet moved when I moved the bottom magnet by hand. So it is the clock motor and its hands that need to be 'rigged' inside the game box properly in order to attract the magnet, and I guess you would have to experiment with different strengths of magnets for this to work out ok. I have also read that using a miniature remote controll car with a magnet on it's top inside the game box would work, providing you magnetize the planchette's feet and have an accomplice hiding (upstairs, peering through stair railings for example) who could propell the car around inside the box and make the planchette move well enough to answer questions, but the danger in this is the noise of the car. I think the clock motors would be silent, not giving the prop away. This could work for other 'haunted game boards' of any kind, not just a ouja board. Also, another idea with the ouija board would be to buy a clock motor with very plain, straight hands, and to remove the hands from the clock motor and pain them the same color than the ouija board's background with craft paint. The, with a very small electric drill, drill a hole in the center of ouija board, and assemble the board as a clock-face by gluing the motor to the back of the board, and re-attaching the now 'invisible' clock hands back to the motor dial. Then, glue 2 of the three feet of the planchette to the end of one of the clock hands. The planchette would move around the board slowly on its own, but in a circular motion. Of course this would function as a clock as well as a prop, but people would realize this was a clock after looking closely. But you could glue picture hangers on the back of the board and hang it up as a creepy decoration/clock and it would be a very nice time piece. It would be basically made as a normal clock, using the ouija board as the clock's face. The above posted idea is the very best I have seen...if only I was able to accomplish it! But for those of us not so able, maybe the clock-in-the-box with magnets would serve as a close second? hopefully, and please comment. It's my first time posting and I'm not that experienced with halloween props - I'd hate to spend the money and then the prop fails...Thanks for input! CAK


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

The clock motor idea might work. I would recommend not having the magnets on the clock hands actually touch the bottom of the game board. Once the planchette is in place, that may be too much drag on the clock motor to move the magnet. Not to mention the noise it will make scraping the bottom of the board.
Also, depending how close the motors are to each other, one magnet might latch on to the planchette and never let go. It would just spin in a circle, possibly never being affected by the other motors/magnets.
You would just have to experiment with that.
The remote control car might work. Just, a small car might be lifted up by its magnet to the bottom of the board and its wheels not touching the ground for any traction.
Those are the main problems I can think of.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

OK Dave. I am totally enthralled with this project, as I see everyone else is as well. Everyone's projects came out really great, no doubt, due to this excellent tutorial. I just printed the entire thing out and am planning on making one for my haunt this year. It will look amazing in my witch house. Thanks for all the tedious work you put into this. You rock.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks a lot, Whisper! It's not too hard to build, just a lot of little parts involved. One of these would be a great addition to your witch house, I'm sure.
Let me know if you run into any problems with your build.


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

OH GREAT.....now another project on my TO DO list!  haha Seriously I LOVE this and it would fit in perfectly with my set up! Gonna go search out some stuff on ebay right now...


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Good luck with your Ouija board, VGhoulson! I know recently another forum member told me that Electronic Goldmine will ship to Canada. They carry the vent motors.
Feel free to PM me if you run into any problems.

http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G16034


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

I am with VGhoulson. Yet another prop to build! Great TUT!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks a lot, Nepboard.


----------



## TheHauntStore™ (Jun 4, 2010)

This was a great tutorial. and found it just in time for our Charity Haunt theme this year doing a Haunted Manor.
Thanks Dave.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

You're welcome, HauntStore. I hope your charity haunt is a big success!


----------



## MrOCT31 (Oct 15, 2007)

To bad vent motors are no longer easy to find and the ones I have are EXPENSIVE! I'm guessing one of my deer motors will do the job?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

MrOct31--Actually the original animated ouija board that I based mine on (built by buccaneerbabe) used a reindeer motor and is easier to build. The deer motor is mounted under the board then just screw in a long wood screw on each side of the motor. (Wherever you want the magnets to stop on each side.) Then the deer motor will stop as the bar hits the left wood screw--then reverse itself and start moving to the right. Then it hits the right wood screw-- reverses and starts all over again. I'll try to find a video of it in action.


----------



## jonnyci (Mar 1, 2011)

Where and how do you get the Ouija board print out? Also how did you get it printed on the Glow in the dark sheet?

Thanks!


----------



## MrOCT31 (Oct 15, 2007)

No print out just purchase the glow in the dark version of the Ouija board new at Toys R Us/Amazon ect. or like I did used on ebay for about half that cost!

Also, I have made 3 now with the deer motors and they are working great and are so easy to build, no linkage to deal with, just mount one bar to the motor and it's self reversing action does the trick!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes, like MrOct31 said, I've heard Toys 'R Us carries them. Or you can find plenty of them on E-bay.


----------



## Sifjada (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow, this is really cool! 

I was wondering, is there any way to make this spell out certain things? I figure it would probably be way complicated for me, but it would be really interesting if it was possible.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't know of any way to make it spell certain words. At least, to my knowledge I don't know of a way.
If there IS a way to do it, the question would be how time consuming is it and how expensive is it??


----------



## Sifjada (Oct 20, 2012)

DaveintheGrave said:


> I don't know of any way to make it spell certain words. At least, to my knowledge I don't know of a way.
> If there IS a way to do it, the question would be how time consuming is it and how expensive is it??


Haha, I have no idea, I'm very much a newbie in the prop-making department. I just remember a Christmas decoration I had that I think used a similar technique, where it was skaters on a pond and several magnets underneath had them skating all around, so I was thinking that could be utilized here.
But I've never used motors or anything, so I really don't know if this is at all plausible.  It would be really cool, though.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

I really like this prop. It is one of the best animated effects I have seen recently. I would like to try to make this for my grandkids haunted forest for halloween 2013. However, I cannot find the thread for Part 1. Can anyone tell me where to find part 1 of this great prop. thanks


----------



## MrOCT31 (Oct 15, 2007)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...animated-ouija-board-vent-motor-part-1-a.html

That's it.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

This is great!
It made me think, what about a servo controlled Ouija Board that would actually answer questions to a sound track.....
Hmmmm....


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

MrOCT31, Thank you very much. I searched and searched and just could not find this. I'm sure it was operator error as it usually is with me. My wife says I can be looking right at something and cant find it. Looking for my glasses once and they were on my head. Thanks again


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

That's so cool! Your going to seriously scare some people.


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Scary Papa said:


> MrOCT31, Thank you very much. I searched and searched and just could not find this. I'm sure it was operator error as it usually is with me. My wife says I can be looking right at something and cant find it. Looking for my glasses once and they were on my head. Thanks again


Scary Papa, Mr OCT31 made the name of "PART 1" a hyper link. Just click on it in his post and it will take you to part 1.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks, I got it and have collected all the necessary items to make this fantastic prop except the Ouija board. And it is on the way. I appreciate all the help with finding part 1. One adjustment I will have to make is with the motor. I was not able to locate a vent motor so I am forced to use my last animated reindeer motor. Was going to buy some additional reindeer motors as these have worked very well for me in the past but the outlet where I get them (Kindy's) is sold out as usual. They will get more but will not be until September. Anyway, I think the reindeer motor will work well for this prop.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Scary Papa--If you are going to use a reindeer motor, there is an easier way to build the animated Ouija without all the extra linkages. This is the same way I built my first one based on BuccaneerBabe's design:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/69102-ouija-board-how.html

The magnet arm will hit the metal bracket and stop, then the reindeer motor will automatically reverse itself to go in the opposite direction. Then it will repeat, over and over.


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Scary Papa, did you here from Kindy's regarding them not restocking the reindeer motors until September? I know it was late last year but I haven't gotten a response from them regarding when they will restock this year.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you Dave. I really appreciate the help. I have used reindeer motors for several projects and they work really well for me but I have never used it to reverse directions although I knew they would do this. I was just worried that with the props I built the arm attached to the reindeer arm to make it longer hitting something to reverse the movement would cause the attached arm to come lose. Just a note...I notice that most haunters who use the reindeer motors use either a plastic tie or or metal straps as shown in BuckaneerBabe's tutorial to secure the motor. I use a couple of methods that are a little different. (1) I secure a small angle bracket (about 3/4" x 3"4 inch) on each side of the plastic motor housing using 1/2" metal screws and then screw the brackets to whatever base I am using. I predrill the holes in the plastic housing so the screws holding the angle bracket go in easily. They do not interfere with the action of the motor. or method (2) I replace a screw on each side of the plastic housing top with a longer screw that will go through the whole housing and then into the base I am using. The screws in the housing require a small speialty screwdriver to remove that has a triangle shape tip but they are readily available in a set at any tool or hardware store for about $7 for a set with 4 or 5 different tip shapes. I replace the screws with #4 pan head metal screws. The replacement screws I use I usually have to get at a specialty nut and bolt shop here becasue although the hardware stores here normally have the right size (#4) they don't stock the right length (at least 2 1/4") .Again, thanks for the great tutorial, the help, and for providing the tutorial from BuckaneerBabe.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Halstaff, Yes, I got a reply and was told it would be september. However, I will still keep checking periodically anyway.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

MadMax posted this link on another thread:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/250953665119?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

This is supposedly the same motor that is INSIDE the reindeer motor casing.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Well here goes MY attempt at this great prop. I made part of it from the concept by DaveInTheGrave and modified it using the idea of using a reindeer motor rather than a vent motor (which I could not find) from BucaneerBabe. I also decided to add a top so I could store it and be able to place things on top when stored on a shelf. The electrical cord (that plugs into the back) and planchette can be stored inside the box under the removable quija boad and plexiglas. I really think this will add a lot to my new fortune teller shack prop next Halloween. And the grandkids will again think I am a veritable genius when alI I did was copy others work.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow, that turned out GREAT, Scary Papa! I love the box. That's a great idea and will sure help protect it.
You didn't really COPY anyone's work, you were just INSPIRED by others. LOL

Any video of it in action??


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks Dave, I really appreciate the nice complement. I chose the dark stain for the box to maybe make it look a little old and spookie. I didn't include a photo of the back of the box earlier but I put one here. I wired a old style female recepticle to the power wire leading to the motor. This was the type used in the past to put several female outlets in-line on one extension cord size wire. Then the outlets were screwd to the baseboard in a room to provide recepticles in the room. I also wired one to the end of the wire leading from the motor. This wire originally had a female plug and is used to provide power to lights in a reindeer application. I figured I could use it to power other things in the fortune teller shack. Then I cut the female end off an extension cord and wired a male plug to this end giving me an extension cord with two male ends. Using this I can plug the extension cord into the box and then plug the other end of the extiension cord to the power source. This allows me to be able to remove and store the power cord either inside the box or someplace else when not in use and not have the power cord still connected to the motor and dangling outside the box when the prop is stored. In the photo below the "POWER IN" is on the right side and the "POWER OUT" is on the left side. This is labeled on the side of each outlet. HOWEVER...there really is a big safety issue here as a person could get a shocking result if they plugged in the extension cord to the power source before plugging it into the box and then touched the other end of the entension cord. I'm not overly concerned about this possibility since my haunt is outside on ten acres and all electrric props and lights are plugged in before I start the generator to power the Haunted Forest but still...you know anything than can go wrong will go wrong. So I am considering redoing this connection and putting a male connection on the box and a femal connection back on one end of the extension cord. 

I'm sorry but I don't have any video of it in action right now. If I can figure out how to add video clips to a thread I will try to post one shortl. By the way, I ordered some of the motors you posted information about in a thread here. I haven't received them yet but I am looking forward to seeing how they work. They are pretty inexpensive even considering the shipping from China so I hope they will work well. Thanks again for the great idea and excellent tutorial for this prop


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I have to load videos to my PhotoBucket account and then post a link in the thread to get them to show up here. You might think about getting a PhotoBucket account. It's free. (If you don't already have one.)
That's a good idea about using that extra power plug.
Oh, that link for the motor was originally posted by MadMax. He should get the credit for that. I hope those motors will be useful to you.

Great job again on you Ouija! And the box!


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Dave, thanks for the suggestion. I actually do have a photobucket account but I have only posted a couple of tutorials on it with photographs. I have never tried to post video. I am not sure if I have to convert the file to one that is compatible with pohtobucket or not. Maybe I can figure it out and if I can I will try to put one on this weekend.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I've never had a problem uploading any videos from my cameras to Photobucket. Just be warned, if the video is quite long it will take a while to upload.
It's always worked great for me without ever having to convert one..


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

@scarypapa, Great Job! I like the dark stain and the top. It looks great!


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

DaveInTheGrave, Ok, ,if fthis works here is the video of my completed animated ouija board that you requested. Thanks again for the great tutorial.

http://s1051.beta.photobucket.com/u...p4.html?&_suid=136279303255803298802556144893


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Worked perfectly!
Wow, your planchette really spins around quite a bit. Looks fantastic!

Looking at the inner workings of your board again, you could move the two stops for the magnet bar further apart and get a bigger arc of movement for your planchette across the board.
Just a suggestion, but it looks great the way it already is!


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

SavageEye thank you for the compliment. As I posted before the idea for the dark stain was to maybe give the prop a little aged appeaance and make it just a little more sinister.

Dave... Thanks for the suggestion about maybe moving the two motor stops. In fact that is exactly why I used two separate angle stops rather than one "U" shaped bracket, just in case it needed to have a little more separation. I am taking your suggestion to heart and moving them a little futher apart as soon as I get of the forum.


----------

